# post motherboard pictures



## kof2000

take a pic of your motherboard or just grab one from the manufacturer's websites or any wierd or cool ones you see.


----------



## littleblackxj

kof2000 said:


> take a pic of your motherboard or just grab one from the manufacturer's websites or any wierd or cool ones you see.



I am guessing that one isnt yours?


----------



## mep916

kof2000 said:


> take a pic of your motherboard or just grab one from the manufacturer's websites or any wierd or cool ones you see.



Is that an AMD server mobo, or FX 74?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kof thats crazy, yeah its amd socket F

heres my non server board with a normal amount of ram slots


----------



## Aziek

Heres my baby


----------



## p5n32




----------



## oscaryu1

Would anyone believe it if I said that I got this motherboard + an E4300 @ $129USD? This summer? Retail w/ free fan...


----------



## INTELCRAZY




----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## Kornowski

Ere's Mine


----------



## Jabes

thats mine


----------



## porterjw

oscaryu1 said:


> Would anyone believe it if I said that I got this motherboard + an E4300 @ $129USD? This summer? Retail w/ free fan...



Awww, that's my old baby! I loved that board!


----------



## wungoodshu

The mobo I'm putting in the computer I'm currently building. (Just 2 more paychecks!)

P.S. What's the difference between a PCI-E X16 slot and a PCI-E X16 (x4 bandwidth) slot?


----------



## The_Other_One

There's what's in my desktop


----------



## MixedLogik

My beast board, Onboard graphics and audio... I thought I would never buy a video card with intergrated graphics about 1 1/2 years ago. Boy was I wrong. I play CS:S everyday


----------



## thedarksun

LANPARTY UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G
My sexy board, this thing has so many options is insane. Such as onboard on of switches lcd code desplayer up to 8 sata hds and much much much more, i love it.


----------



## mep916

thedarksun said:


> LANPARTY UT NF590 SLI-M2R/G
> My sexy board, this thing has so many options is insane. Such as onboard on of switches lcd code desplayer up to 8 sata hds and much much much more, i love it.



That's nice.  Are both PCIe slots x16? I love the LED on my 680i. Thankfully, I haven't needed to use the LED - yet.


----------



## UriA702

please don't laugh lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

mine looks the best


----------



## blurblock




----------

